# suggestion to share Good News with the poor



## Raj (Nov 7, 2008)

We live and share gospel mainly with the poor people. Many of them hear and welcome us but others refuses to identifiey themselves with the Christians and having a fellowship in their homes. What would be best Words to share with them? And how can we be more effective in our approach to share the Gospel with them?


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 7, 2008)

Please don't feel that the lack of response means others don't want to help. I read your post and wished there were some advice I could offer, but I have no experience with your part of the world and admire your willingness to make a difference there.


----------

